

What Is Good Web Application Architecture? - mfolaron
http://www.artofsoftwaredevelopment.com/architecture/good-architecture

======
gepowellrn
Now here's an article that the #healthcaregov developers should have read...

------
davidxie
REST only works with JSON content?

~~~
mfolaron
No, REST works with many data types but JSON has established itself as a de-
facto standard when it comes to web API communication. Many frameworks
(especially javascript frameworks) handle JSON object very well (in fact a
JSON object is a valid data structure in Javascript)

